

TripAdvisor issues warning after part of email database is stolen  - eddmc
http://www.tnooz.com/2011/03/24/news/tripadvisor-issues-warning-after-part-of-email-database-is-stolen/

======
eddmc
This article references a HN comment[1] that suggests that all TripAdvisor
developers have root access to all servers

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1620324>

